# Today...i'm ashame to be a Quebecer basicaly......(rant)



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

OK..like the title sais..TODAY, i'm ashame to be a Quebecer basicaly. WHY YOU ASK, well, let me explain..LOL For those who know me, like me or not, i know full well i'm opinionated and love to argue to a certain degree.. i'm loud at time, but i TRY never to take it personal or to make it personal when arguing any subject.

NOW..i was member on a VERY small Forum called Quebec Musique, so it's french. Their are some great people and not so great, like anywhere else basically. BUT the mentality of the place was so backwater it's just crazy. Been a small place, the Mods like to play "god" and keep their little family VERY tight, so outsiders are not very made to feel welcome when you register. Lots of new members made the same comment to deft hears doh. 

Now, the MAIN problem with this site, when compared to basically any other Guitar forum on the bet is they in NO WAY support Builders of any sort, been amps, guitars, effects, bass...etc etc. Wish is kinda strange, but hey, i've seen worst. the THING is...when i registered, we do all the same, we post our gear and all, some saw i was building my own guitars, EVEN some mods asked me to make threads about my build. So...the problem starts. you can NOT do any advertisement, SAY you will sell this or that ANYWHERE. How stupid is that!...i was receiving so many PMs each day i had to empty my box on a weekly basis, and a LOT of those PM from Mods wanting to know more and more about how i did my stuff, mostly relic as you all know. 

Why is it that when the mods WANT something..it's ok, let him do it, show his build thread and all. BUT..if he talks about selling them or else..let's kick him down has hard as we can. Now..if a member would come in my thread and ask if this model or that model would eventually be for sale...I would get a WARNING...jesus...i did'nt DO anything, i would even reply by email to the member to not talk about any dealing online. 

One of the Mods who had been riding me like a dunky since i joined, even had the balls to PM me asking me for ALL my Clapton replica reference..not like nicely asking for them..but DEMANDING Them like it was his birth right. hey, i know i'm not the easiest dude to get along with, but when you're on my good side, i'll move mountains for someone and do ALL i can to help, teach, whatever you call it.

When i started the CHARITY TELECASTER project here, it was just amazing, BAM, withing MINUTES tickets were been sold, member were sending their best wishes, sending great comments, i was just blown away. SO, after a few days, i made a thread on this Qc Forum....was DEAD even after a few days. A friend there posted it was great idea and all, then it went dead again. AS A ****ING JOKE with all the smileys possible i replied to him..(translation) "Well we can't expect much you know..We Quebecers are pretty cheap"..LOL WOW if i've ever seen a can or worm open, that was IT. SUDDENLY i was a Jerk, I was told that because i believed in a cause it did'nt mean everyone had to...I TOTALY agree with that, but believing in a cause and been sheep are 2 things to me. SO mods went all mental about liberty of choice, etc etc. SO trying to do a GOOD THING..they turned the thread into this stupid DEBATE. OH..and i was accuse of doing this ONLY TO PROMOTE MY GUITARS...

A lot of folks their were asking me about my plans for a guitar shop and all, so when i made my little video of the CNC test, i decided to made a thread to show them the flick, WOW...BIG MISTAKE...even if it was a very popular thread. When i work up..i was BANNED for ADVERTISING it seems and for using an Iron Fist i was told..LOL....

SO, that was my morning and i had to get it off my chest. I mean ok..i ain't the easiest dude to manage, i mean all mods here have been trying to get my ass ban for a LONG TIME LOL...you do know who you are...


Ah, i feel better now..


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep on building Alain. Your work does the speaking for you. Never mind the petty stuff people are saying just to start an arguement.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like they want a private and very exclusive club... also sounds like you're much better off here!


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> sounds like you're much better off here!


Yeah..but trust me...Mods here also want me GONE..LOL..well, appart from ONE...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Chaque forum a leur propre culture. Ici, nous somme différent que le "Gear Page" ou Harmony-Central. Et probablement, il ya d'autres forums québecois avec *leur* propre culture, qui sont très different.

En tous cas, t'es bien apprecié ici, et tout qui compte. Et comme un québecois par naissance, je suis fier que nous aurons un membre comme toi avec tel esprit communautaire.

merci

Mark


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Yeah..but trust me...*Mods here also want me GONE..*LOL..well, appart from ONE...


Alain. .WOW...this is quite a surprise to me...I thought that you were "doing very well" on this forum recently.

Sorry to hear about your frustrating and disappointing experiences on the other forum. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

al3d said:


> Yeah..but trust me...Mods here also want me GONE..LOL..well, appart from ONE...


Trust me, nobody wants anybody banned. We as moderators try the best we can to enforce the rules we have set for "everyone". They are pretty simple rules. Respect for all, no trashing etc. I have been running this forum for 5 years and very few people "outside of spammers" have been banned from here. We all have tempers and get hot sometimes but have to stop and think before posting. 

I think some of your comments are indicitive of the kind of people that are attracted to this site and I take some pleasure in knowing that it may be becuase we try our best to provide a nice environment for all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't let the bastards get you down.

Keep doing what you're doing, in my opinion it's artistic (and commercial, but artists have to eat too), educational and inspiring, honorable, dignified, and...yeah, cool!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

al3d said:


> NOW..i was member on a VERY small Forum called Quebec Musique, so it's french. Their are some great people and not so great, like anywhere else basically. BUT the mentality of the place was so backwater it's just crazy. Been a small place, the Mods like to play "god" and keep their little family VERY tight, so outsiders are not very made to feel welcome when you register. Lots of new members made the same comment to deft hears doh.


Except for the french bit that sounds a lot like a local forum around where I live. I eventually found two forums where I'm happy, guitarscanada being one of them. If posting there brings more negative than positive then maybe it's time to stop posting there.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

J'ai jamais été sur ce forums mais les mods on l'air d'avoir une carotte dans l'cul. J'aime bien ton travail Alain et j'aimerais bien un moment donné me payer une de tes guitares.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Nobody here wants you banned from here its just that sometimes maybe to much French in you and you forget that an argument is in how you say something to someone else, do you want to be right or do you want to be happy. You cannot show people that you are right about arguing, you must do so with tact and some humility to show your good intentions and to help them see what you are saying, I have learnt that just because I say something it doesn't make it right, you need to find the information that proves you right with-out rubbing their faces into it.
I was recently banned from another forum, and do I care not really this is the best place to be if you're a Canadian or French Canadian or whatever. The difference here is our love for making music and playing and in your case building guitars, we share like family does and sometimes we argue and sometimes we are happy to just be here, but we all must do one thing and that is show the respect for our brothers and sisters here and treat them like you want to be treated.
You should try this Al3d, first before you post to something that you do not agree with read it three times before you hit post, after the third time you will see if there are things that you would not like to hear and then edit your post and you will not have these problems or ask one of the mods to look it over and see if they think its going to be okay, just a thought.ship


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Nobody here wants you banned from here


 well..i was told otherwise unfortunaly...but i do get your point..


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

if i could offer a little free (and maybe worthless) advice....
if the folks at the other forum you mentioned don't like your posts, then ignore them and post here or on the many other guitar and music forums on the web. it will be their loss, and our gain. 
there is no point wasting your time and skills on people who don't appreciate it.

i know that many folks here at GuitarsCanada enjoy seeing your contributions to this site and many of us are very interested in the information you share about your guitar building experiences.
and so far as i know, you are free to advertise your products and services here.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I was briefly a member of an American forum that played favorites with what could and couldn't be posted and by whome. I made an innocent mistake and had my membership suspended. I would have been only mildly pissed about this, but I made the required $40 USD donation to be a "contributing member" only days before. I recieved a terse response via email from the host/founder of the forum in regards to my inquiry about my suspended status. In his email he demanded I pay another $40 USD to have my account restored!! It was an eye-opener to what kind of assholes the web has waiting for you. It's nice to have a small forum, especially in your own language, but these guys sound like control pukes. Your a pleasure to deal with Alain, and your work speaks for itself. As far as I'm concerned your an asset to ANY forum where guitar building and repair figure prominently. I have a lot of family in Sherbrooke and when I come for a visit I would love to drop by the workshop and say hello. 

Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> It was an eye-opener to what kind of assholes the web has waiting for you. It's nice to have a small forum, especially in your own language, but these guys sound like control pukes.


you're absolutely right about that. there are alot of places like that. i'm active on a bunch of forums about several topics, and i have run into similar things myself. somehow though, i still manage to get surprised when i discover another. i was recently banned from a bicycle forum for suggesting that instead of giving jobs and rights to _illegal_ immigrants, they should instead be held accountable for breaking the law. i received an email that said "due to your racist comments regarding illegal immigrants, you are now permanently banned from the forum. have a nice day"


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> you're absolutely right about that. there are alot of places like that. i'm active on a bunch of forums about several topics, and i have run into similar things myself. somehow though, i still manage to get surprised when i discover another. i was recently banned from a bicycle forum for suggesting that instead of giving jobs and rights to _illegal_ immigrants, they should instead be held accountable for breaking the law. i received an email that said "due to your racist comments regarding illegal immigrants, you are now permanently banned from the forum. have a nice day"


How did they come up with "racist comments" from that? Political maybe, racist is stretching it


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

forums are weird.
this one is really cool, but ive seen some really dumb stuff elsewhere-
attributable mostly to either moderators with a god complex, popular posters with lopsided opinions, or a large proportion of morons.
then theres all kinds of other nonsense, because theres people there lol.
when i read your posts, and look at your pics, its familiar- i can respect what youre saying, or doing- but ive been reading you for a few years.
although i dont "know you", i "know you". know what im saying?
its not a quebec thing, or a french thing, or a canadian thing- its just the internet mate.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

oh i've never been one to say i'm the poster child for sensivity..LOL..and when i have an opinion,i wil defent it also. lots of folks take aguments into the personnal arena, wich i always TRY not to go into unless i'm attacked personaly.



fraser said:


> forums are weird.
> this one is really cool, but ive seen some really dumb stuff elsewhere-
> attributable mostly to either moderators with a god complex, popular posters with lopsided opinions, or a large proportion of morons.
> then theres all kinds of other nonsense, because theres people there lol.
> ...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Hey Alain,... it would be boring without people like you.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

damm straight robert1950 -it would be boring without people like you. alain 
shes been kind of slow in the building section this summer i have been working hard with my guitar pickup designs, but i will try to get 1 or 2 builds finish a little later . one great thing about this forum is were a small bunch of members that can relate to each other like small town vs a big city . 
i little bit of color thrown in from time to time is OK -


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

> oh i've never been one to say i'm the poster child for sensivity


you arent? wtf? 
i hate when the world as i know it turns out to be the world as i dont know it.
sacre blue or something.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well i was posting a reply and somehow managed to hit "back" twice. *frustration*

note to self: buy charity ticket.

if you guys want to see interesting characters, head over to Guitar Resources: The Guitarists Network - Your Online Guitar Community and go to the amps section (or pickups) and read what johnnyswitchblade has to say.. that guy is messed up or faking it a little too well.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> How did they come up with "racist comments" from that? Political maybe, racist is stretching it


that's kinda the funny part. i'm not even the one who defined them as mexican.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got to admit when you started here, a few of your comments and manouvres rubbed me the wrong way, but to me you have turned into one of the most interesting, knowledgable and entertaining guys here.

So I say screw them Alain. If they don't get you it's their loss. Members like you keep disappearing and so will their readership.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Trust me, nobody wants anybody banned. We as moderators try the best we can to enforce the rules we have set for "everyone". They are pretty simple rules. Respect for all, no trashing etc. I have been running this forum for 5 years and very few people "outside of spammers" have been banned from here. We all have tempers and get hot sometimes but have to stop and think before posting.
> 
> I think some of your comments are indicitive of the kind of people that are attracted to this site and I take some pleasure in knowing that it may be becuase we try our best to provide a nice environment for all.


I'd like to take this moment to thank you mods for the job you do. I've been a member of well over a dozen forums, and run one myself and this one IMO has the best discussion environment and positive vibe, partly due to the great job you do, and in part because of the fine community of mostly Canadian posters here. I always feel good when I'm on this site, whereas other sites are just...frustrating.
We dont say it often enough, so I'll just say it now....THANKS!

Hang in there Alain! Unfortunately a lot of people turn into jerks once they hit the internet.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> I've got to admit when you started here, a few of your comments and manouvres rubbed me the wrong way, but to me you have turned into one of the most interesting, knowledgable and entertaining guys here.
> 
> So I say screw them Alain. If they don't get you it's their loss. Members like you keep disappearing and so will their readership.


to be fair..english is not my first language..so often i'll try to say something in english that would mean THIS in french..and turns into something different and i wont know it until someone will trought it back in my face..LOL


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

al3d said:


> to be fair..english is not my first language..so often i'll try to say something in english that would mean THIS in french..and turns into something different and i wont know it until someone will trought it back in my face..LOL


Haha, yep Alain, and as soon as I learned that it was way easier to see you for the good guy you are.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

al3d said:


> well..i was told otherwise unfortunaly...but i do get your point..










this thread/responses reminds me of sir clinton hammond's frustrations 
with this site. sort of miss those days.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm almost willing to bet real money it was the fender fdp forum, and the founder is an asshat named greene (bill?). went out of his way to send me a personal email to insult me. he's a gun nut, so only one opinion on guns is permissable.
i'm amazed that fender looks the other way like this.




Rugburn said:


> I was briefly a member of an American forum that played favorites with what could and couldn't be posted and by whome. I made an innocent mistake and had my membership suspended. I would have been only mildly pissed about this, but I made the required $40 USD donation to be a "contributing member" only days before. I recieved a terse response via email from the host/founder of the forum in regards to my inquiry about my suspended status. In his email he demanded I pay another $40 USD to have my account restored!! It was an eye-opener to what kind of assholes the web has waiting for you. It's nice to have a small forum, especially in your own language, but these guys sound like control pukes. Your a pleasure to deal with Alain, and your work speaks for itself. As far as I'm concerned your an asset to ANY forum where guitar building and repair figure prominently. I have a lot of family in Sherbrooke and when I come for a visit I would love to drop by the workshop and say hello.
> 
> Cheers, Shawn.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i'm almost willing to bet real money it was the fender fdp forum, and the founder is an asshat named greene (bill?). went out of his way to send me a personal email to insult me. he's a gun nut, so only one opinion on guns is permissable.
> i'm amazed that fender looks the other way like this.


-CHRIS Green(e)
-might be an asshat to you, and I don't agree with how he runs the place either, but I do admire his conviction. Has been consistent in his message of 'if you don't like it, don't read it//go away'. And he's probably smarter than most people you or I know. (He retired in his 40's as a millionaire from stockbroking, also a former cop, has a wide range of interests in which he shares his knowledge).
-$30/yr to post in Moe's (off topic) and classifieds
-is no longer sponsored by Fender, though has permission to continue using the name. Fender have (or had, I don't follow there) set up their own forums on their own site.
-as the subject you mention is just in off topic, it really has nothing to do with questions about music gear so I doubt Fender would have a reason to care...plus we don't know their (Fender's corporate or executives') politics and stance on the subject. Now moot as they have no financial interest, though of course they control the name.
-how did I get dragged into this? What did it have to do with the subject? (making fun of myself).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...smart he may be, but he comes across like an arrogant ass. i'm not the only one who has had a confrontation with this clown and come away with the same opinion, by the way - there are many, many others.



keto said:


> -CHRIS Green(e)
> -might be an asshat to you, and I don't agree with how he runs the place either, but I do admire his conviction. Has been consistent in his message of 'if you don't like it, don't read it//go away'. And he's probably smarter than most people you or I know. (He retired in his 40's as a millionaire from stockbroking, also a former cop, has a wide range of interests in which he shares his knowledge).
> -$30/yr to post in Moe's (off topic) and classifieds
> -is no longer sponsored by Fender, though has permission to continue using the name. Fender have (or had, I don't follow there) set up their own forums on their own site.
> ...


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i'm almost willing to bet real money it was the fender fdp forum, and the founder is an asshat named greene (bill?). went out of his way to send me a personal email to insult me. he's a gun nut, so only one opinion on guns is permissable.
> i'm amazed that fender looks the other way like this.


Yep. His first name is Chris. It's unfortunate that things went that way because the techies that post there really know a lot about old/vintage gear. Not saying this place isn't an excellent resource, but some of the guys there _*worked*_ for Fender and Gibson in the glory days. Great stories from those guys and they'll sort the BS from the truth in a real hurry too. Several members were posting about what a wonderful farewell address President Bush had given. At which point I honestly and innocently asked, given how well payed and prized the position of Presidential speech-writer is, how he ended up uttering his now famous "misunderestimate" in the speech. I did not discuss the substance of the speech, nor did I ever talk about politics period. I still think it's a good question. If I'm getting paid six figures to write a speech and the guy starts making up words, who's fault is it? Ben Stein said that when he was Nixon's speech-writer he was paid "marvelously well".....that was in the late 60's, early 70's! That question cost me $40 USD!! No warning, no excuses. Like Pauly from Goodfellas, f$%k you, pay me. Nice.

Shawn.


----------

